# Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten



## Ra.T (19. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
mich würde einmal interessieren, wer seine Brandungsruten ausbalanciert und ob ihr dadurch auch an Wurfweite gewinnt.

Ich dachte schon seit längerer Zeit darüber nach und habe nun in 4 Ruten  ca. 200 gr Gewichte pro Rute eingesetzt.
Durch das Mehrgewicht am Griffende sollte sich die Rute ja nun besser aufladen lassen und demzufolge auch weitere Würfe erzielen.
Theoretisch.... .

Leider muß ich noch bis zum ersten richtigen Einsatz ein bischen Geduld haben, aber mich würde schon einmal eure Erfahrung interessieren (es sind ja keine kurzen Spinnruten).

mfg
Ralf


----------



## angler1996 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

warum meinst Du durch das Mehrgewicht am Rutenende bessere Wurfweiten zu erzielen?
 Hab darüber mal gesonnen und bin eigentlich der Meinung, dass der Armzug dort entscheidender ist, das Gegenteil aber nie ausprobiert.
 Praktische gegenteilige Erfahrungen werden natürlich gern genommen:m
 Gruß A.


----------



## Meefo 46 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Moin .

Das ist mir auch nicht ganz klar,bei Spinnruten macht man es ja 

um die Balance zu erreichen und auch nicht wegen grösserer 

Wurfweite .;+


Gruss Jochen


----------



## Roter Piranha (20. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Warum lädt sich die Rute besser auf ? Wenn man gewichte hinten rein baut. Die Rute lädt sich im gesamten Bereich auf,und nicht am Griffende. #d und 200g finde ich schon echt viel,wenn man den ganzen abend die Ruten hoch holen muss , bin immer dafür so leicht wie möglich, bzw gleich etwas teureres Geschirr.


----------



## Weißtanne (20. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Hier antworten aber mal richtige Brandungsspezialisten. Es gibt  Brandungsruten mit Ballancegewichten zu kaufen,die sind i.d.R. aber hochpreisiger(z.B. Shimano Modelle).
Hat von euch jemand eine 4,50m Brandungsrute richtig beschleunigt die extrem kopflastig ist, und ein 200gr Brandungsblei angeknüpft ist?;+Da ist der Kraftaufwand doch schon bemerkenswert um das Teil aufzuladen.Habe ich jedoch ein "Kontergewicht" fällt mir die Beschleunigung wesentlich leichter - und auf die Beschleunigung kommt es (beim richtigen Abwurfwinkel) und nix anderes.Eine Spinnrute ist- mit Verlaub -dazu ein Schaschlikspießchen und mit einer Brandungsrute aber sowas von gar nicht zu vergleichen.Ein klares ja zu den Kontergewichten.
Stellt euch auf ne ausreichend lange Wiese und probiert es aus,wenn ihr die verständnislosen Grimassen eurer Mitmenschen abkönnt.Auf der Wiese funktionieren auch Distanzmakierungen für den Vergleich.Klingt jetzt alles oberlehrerhaft soll es aber nicht sein#d
Weißtanne


----------



## Andal (20. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Klingt eigentlich ganz logisch und folgt ja bewährten Prinzipien.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blide


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*



Weißtanne schrieb:


> Hier antworten aber mal richtige Brandungsspezialisten. Es gibt Brandungsruten mit Ballancegewichten zu kaufen,die sind i.d.R. aber hochpreisiger(z.B. Shimano Modelle).
> *Hat von euch jemand eine 4,50m Brandungsrute richtig beschleunigt die extrem kopflastig ist, und ein 200gr Brandungsblei angeknüpft ist?*;+Da ist der Kraftaufwand doch schon bemerkenswert um das Teil aufzuladen.Habe ich jedoch ein "Kontergewicht" fällt mir die Beschleunigung wesentlich leichter - und auf die Beschleunigung kommt es (beim richtigen Abwurfwinkel) und nix anderes.Eine Spinnrute ist- mit Verlaub -dazu ein Schaschlikspießchen und mit einer Brandungsrute aber sowas von gar nicht zu vergleichen.Ein klares ja zu den Kontergewichten.
> Stellt euch auf ne ausreichend lange Wiese und probiert es aus,wenn ihr die verständnislosen Grimassen eurer Mitmenschen abkönnt.Auf der Wiese funktionieren auch Distanzmakierungen für den Vergleich.Klingt jetzt alles oberlehrerhaft soll es aber nicht sein#d
> Weißtanne



Die Rute lädt sich oberhalb der Rolle sage ich jetzt mal auf im Wurf. Das einzige was die 200g bewirken ist, das ich die Rute vielleicht minimal schneller herangezogen bekomme mit der anderen Hand, die unten am Griffende zupackt....
Ich behaupte das mehr Gewicht bringt gar nix!
Denn so wie ich werfe, linke Hand am Griffende, die andere an der Rolle um eben die Schnur zu halten und dann frei zu geben, können de 200g gar nix bringen außer Mehrgewicht, weil ich quasi den Drehpunkt am Griffende, wo die 200g sitzen habe.

Aber soll ja auch Leute geben die 10cm von einer Angelrute an der Spitze absägen, nenn neuen Ring drauf machen, weil sie mehr WG haben wollten.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*



Andal schrieb:


> Klingt eigentlich ganz logisch und folgt ja bewährten Prinzipien.
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blide



Nur mit dem kleinen Unterschied, das du das Schwunggewicht quasi in der Hand hälst am Griff und es nicht schwingen kann.|rolleyes


----------



## u-see fischer (20. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> ....Denn so wie ich werfe, linke Hand am Griffende, die andere an der Rolle um eben die Schnur zu halten und dann frei zu geben, können de 200g gar nix bringen außer Mehrgewicht, weil ich quasi den Drehpunkt am Griffende, wo die 200g sitzen habe......



Dann wirfst Du aber falsch. Der Drehpunkt befindet sich bei mir an der rechten Hand, die am Rollenfuß ist. 

 Ob das Gewicht tatsächlich mehr Wurfweite bringt interessiert mich jetzt auch, warte daher auf Rückmeldung vom TE.


----------



## fischforsch (20. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Die Rute lädt sich oberhalb der Rolle sage ich jetzt mal auf im Wurf. Das einzige was die 200g bewirken ist, das ich die Rute vielleicht minimal schneller herangezogen bekomme mit der anderen Hand, die unten am Griffende zupackt....
> Ich behaupte das mehr Gewicht bringt gar nix!
> Denn so wie ich werfe, linke Hand am Griffende, die andere an der Rolle um eben die Schnur zu halten und dann frei zu geben, können de 200g gar nix bringen außer Mehrgewicht, weil ich quasi den Drehpunkt am Griffende, wo die 200g sitzen habe.
> 
> Aber soll ja auch Leute geben die 10cm von einer Angelrute an der Spitze absägen, nenn neuen Ring drauf machen, weil sie mehr WG haben wollten.


Meiner Meinung nach hast Du Weißtannes Posting nicht verstanden.
Ich denke er meint das 200g Blei als eigentliches Wurfelement, welches in Verbindung mit einer kopflastigen Rute einfach schwerer zu beschleunigen ist als mit einer ausbalancierten Rute. Da bei einer kopflastigen Rute neben der Beschleunigung des Wurfelementes auch noch zur Beschleunigung der Rute selbst vermehrt Kraft aufgewandt werden muss.
 Die Beschleunigung bzw. die erreichte Abwurfgeschwindigkeit des Wurfelementes beeinflussen maßgeblich die Wurfweite.

Die von Dir (bzw. auch im Eingangsposting) angedachten 200g am Griffende würden der Kopflastigkeit wiederrum entgegenwirken und somit den Wurf positiv beeinflussen.

Der Drehpunkt der Rute sollte sich bei einem üblichen Wurfablauf in der Nähe der Rolle befinden und nicht bei der Zughand am Ende des Griffteiles.


----------



## Meefo 46 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Moin .

Und ich dachte immer die Hebelwirkung sei ausgebend für die 

Wurfweite, dies würde doch nur ein nach oben versetzte Rolle 

machen ,die ändert sich doch nicht mit einem ausgleichsblei 

für Kopflastigkeit .

So und nun bitte erklärungen,aber verständlich.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Stimmt habe ich verwechselt....an der rolle dreht es sich, der Griff wird nach unten gezogen.
 Ändert trotzdem nix an meiner Einschätzung, das die 200g nix bringen, denn die Beschleunigung geht nur so schnell wie ich am Ende der Rute mit dem Arm/Hand ziehe, ob ich da nun 200g mehr quasi in der Hand festhalte oder nicht ist meiner Meinung nach völlig egal.


----------



## Ra.T (20. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Hallo...,
erst einmal schönen Dank für eure Meinungen.
Das Rutengewicht der Brandungsrute ist mir persönlich ziemlich egal, da wir ja auch Brandungsrollen, ohne zu überlegen, von über 700 gr an die Ruten schrauben.
Ich habe beim Angeln die Rute auch nur kurze Zeit in der Hand und dann ist sie wieder im Rutenständer.

Aber nun noch einmal zu meinem Post.
Hebelgesetz: 
Die Krafteinwirkung am Drehpunkt fällt umso größer aus, je länger der Hebel ist. Während Kraft und Last beim einarmigen Hebel auf der gleichen Seite der Verankerung wirken, greifen die beiden Wirkungen beim zweiarmigen Hebel auf unterschiedlichen Seiten an. 
Brandungsruten sind zweiarmige Hebel und stark kopflastig.

Die einfache Formel zur Berechnung der Hebelkraft lautet:
Kraft * Kraftarm = Last * Lastarm (ausbalancierte Rute)
Also: F1 x L1 = F2 x L2
Kraft und Last: werden in N (Newton) angegeben. Wobei:
1 N ist die Kraft, die der Masse 1 kg die Beschleunigung 1 m/s² erteilt.
Kraftarm und Lastarm: ist die Länge einer Seite.

Wenn ich dieses Hebelgesetz nun auf meine Brandungsruten anwende, dann bemerke ich, dass die Lastkräfte um ein vielfaches höher sind, als die Kraftkräfte (in ruhender Lage der Rute).
Die anfängliche Kopflastigkeit plus Vorfach mit Blei erhöht die Last beim Einwerfen dann auch nochmals.
Ich muss also einen sehr viel höheren Kraftaufwand betreiben, um eine starke Hebelwirkung (Aufladung der Rute) zu erzielen.

Bei einer ausbalancierten Brandungsrute heben sich die Kraft- und Lastkräfte auf und ich kämpfe dann nur noch gegen die zusätzliche Lastkraft vom Vorfach incl. Blei.
Bei gleichem Kraftaufwand sollte man dann doch eine bessere Hebelwirkung (Beschleunigung, Aufladung der Rute) erzielen, da das Kontergewicht als Kraft hinzukommt.

Wie aber schon erwähnt, ist nur so eine Überlegung.
Die Lastkraft des Vorfachs incl. Blei werde ich wahrscheinlich beim Test auch noch einmal mit austauschbaren Kontergewichten ausgleichen, die nach dem Einwerfen dann wieder abgehangen werden können.

.... Ist ja alles nur mal so eine Überlegung.|licht
mfg
Ralf


----------



## buttweisser (20. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Ich bin zwar auch nicht der ultimative Surfcaster, aber der Drehpunkt ist nach meiner Meinung dort wo es der 50er Jäger beschrieben hat. Also bei einem Rechtshänder in der linken Hand am unteren Ende der Rute. Aber das festzustellen ist gar nicht so einfach, da der Wurf ja insgesamt ein dynamisches System darstellt und nirgends ein fester Drehpunkt abgeleitet werden kann. Vielleicht ist es aber auch am Griff, ich weis es einfach nicht so richtig.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar auch nicht der ultimative Surfcaster, aber der Drehpunkt ist nach meiner Meinung dort wo es der 50er Jäger beschrieben hat. Also bei einem Rechtshänder in der linken Hand am unteren Ende der Rute. Aber das festzustellen ist gar nicht so einfach, da der Wurf ja insgesamt ein dynamisches System darstellt und nirgends ein fester Drehpunkt abgeleitet werden kann. Vielleicht ist es aber auch am Griff, ich weis es einfach nicht so richtig.



Man dreht schon auf Höhe der Rollenhalterung an der oberen Hand, aber man schiebt ja alles insgesamt nach Vorne, so dass am Ende Rute nach Vorne zeigt dann die rechte Hand kommt an der Rolle dann die Linke am Griffende.



 @Ra. T

 Die Theorie ist soweit richtig, was aber in der Praxis anders ist, ist eben der Punkt das deine 200g keinen Einfluss mehr nehmen, da du diese quasi in der Hand hälst am Griffende.
 Um zu wirken müssten sie noch hinter deiner Hand liegen am Griff. 
 Es ist in dem Fall quasi so, eine Spinnrute am Griffende mit 10g ausbalanciert, dieses Gewicht wirkt bei jedem Jiggen und so weiter und erleichtert das Angeln.
 Eine Spinnrute über die Angelrolle aus zu balancieren wenn die Rute direkt am Rollenfuß greift beim Fischen ist völlig unmöglich-das ist genau der Effekt den dann bei der Brandungsrute hast, das Gewicht was ausgleichen und arbeiten soll hältst du fest in der Hand, so dass die Funktion gleich 0 ist.


----------



## buttweisser (20. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

OkEi

Bis ich das alles begriffen habe, arbeite ich auf der Wiese weiter an meiner Technik. Am Wochenende sind ja bei Rendsburg die Meisterschaften im Surfcasting. Falls jemand da hinfährt, dann einfach mal die Profis fragen. Die müßten es eigentlich genau wissen.


----------



## Ra.T (20. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Hallo 50er-Jäger,

 ich bin ja nun auch schon 50 Jahre.:k
 Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen:
 Die Ruten sind 410 - 450 cm lang,haben alle Stationärrollen und von Rolle bis zum Griffende sind es ca. 80 cm.

 Es kann schon sein, das ich etwas komisch einwerfe.
 Meine linke Hand hält auf jeden Fall das Griffende (dort ist auch das Ausgleichsgewicht) und die rechte Hand ist am Rollenfuß. Beim Einwerfen ist die linke Hand weit oben und die rechte Hand weit unten. Die Rute berührt also mit der Spitze den Boden. Beim Einwurf drücke ich die rechte Hand dann hoch nach vorn und die linke Hand ziehe ich nach *unten*. (Einen Speer würde ich anders werfen.)

 mfg
 Ralf


----------



## angler1996 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

nur mal so, um Deine Gedanke zu Ende zu addieren, müßtes Du 200 Gr anbringen als Ausgleich für Kopflast plus 200 gr (ca. ) als Ausgleich für Blei und Montage , dann haste 400 gr hintendran und zum Gesamtgewicht der Rute Plus Rolle zusätzlich - Glückwunsch, da kommen weit jenseits von 1 KG zusammen, stell ich mir den ganzen Tag über nicht pricklend vor.

 Ich würde mich da vorsichtig ranarbeiten und die Gewichte nicht endfest verbauen.  Das lohnt sich nur für Ruten, die man die ganze Zeit in der Hand hält und selbst da muss man auf ein ausgewogenes Gesamtgewicht achten, dass die Kombi insgesamt nicht zu schwer wird


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Hallo 50er-Jäger,
> 
> ich bin ja nun auch schon 50 Jahre.:k
> Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen:
> ...



Genauso wie du es beschreibst wird der Wurf durchgeführt.
 Und an Melcher Stelle des Ablaufs sollen deine 200g nun Wunder bewirken?|kopfkrat


----------



## Klaus S. (21. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Binde dir dann doch einfach 200 Gramm an die linke Hand, müsste doch den gleichen Effekt haben.
Gibt mehrer Brandungsruten auf den Markt wo man Kontergewichte einschrauben kann.


----------



## Ra.T (21. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Hallo zusammen...,

Klaus: Die mitgelieferten Standardkontergewichte sind alle zu leicht. Man benötigt zum Ausbalancieren wenigstens 150 - 200 gr.

Angler1996: Viele Spinnangler schreiben öffentlich, das sie in z.B. Shimano oder andere ab 3,30m lange Spinnruten Kontergewichte bis 230gr einbringen, nur um die Kopflastigkeit in den Griff zu bekommen. Sie haben lieber eine etwas schwerere Rute, als sich den ganzen Tag mit Unterarm und Körper gegen den Vortrieb der Kopflast zu stemmen. 
Ich habe die Brandungsrute auch nur max. 5 Minuten in der Hand, den Rest des Tages liegt sie bei mir im Rutenständer.
Ein evtl. zusätzliches Kontergewicht zum Ausgleich des Vorfachs und Blei wurde auch nur für die Einwurfphase angesprochen, dann wird es wieder entfernt (ich möchte doch auch keine 2 Kg Stange mit den Händen tragen).

50erJäger:
Der Vorteil des Zusatzgewichtes sollte zum Tragen kommen,
wenn in der Einwurfphase die Griffhand (links) von oben nach schräg unten gezogen wird.

(Ist jetzt auch überhaupt nicht persönlich gemeint)
Wenn man auf Youtube beim "Surfcasting Wettbewerb" von 2015 die Wurftechniken der Teilnehmen genauer studiert dann kann man sie in 2 Kategorien einteilen:
- einhändige Werfer (Schwung nur mit der rechten Wurfhand)
= Speerwerfer, "einseitiger Hebel"
- zweihändige Werfer (Schwung mit Wurf- und Griffhand
= Weitwerfer (wie auch z.B. Danny Moeskopp), "zweiseitiger Hebel"

Und bitte vergesst nicht in der Diskussion:
Das ist erst einmal nur so ein Gedankenspiel. Der Erfolg ist auch eher fraglich, dem bin ich mir auch wohl bewußt.
Die 200gr Ausgleichsgewichte haben auf jeden Fall schon den Vorteil, das die Ruten jetzt sehr viel besser in der Hand liegen und ich mich nicht mehr nach hinten beugen muss um die Kopflast auszugleichen.

mfg
Ralf


----------



## 50er-Jäger (21. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...,
> 
> Klaus: Die mitgelieferten Standardkontergewichte sind alle zu leicht. Man benötigt zum Ausbalancieren wenigstens 150 - 200 gr.
> 
> ...



Wer zum gezielten Spinnfischen 3,3m und längere Ruten fischt hat etwas falsch gemacht und etwas verpasst wenn er dazu dann noch 230g in die Rute knallt.

 Deine erste variante einarmiger Werfer geht aber nur wenn er mit der linken Hand den Griff nachzieht, ansonsten bekommt er die Rute ja nicht hoch und nach vorne bewegt.|rolleyes


----------



## angler1996 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

RaT _ die Vorstellungen / Vorlieben sind unterschiedlich,
 ich würde in keine Spinnrute 200 gr zusätzlich packen
 und habe davon und auch andere Ruten gebaut und umgebaut.
 Dass die Kontergewichte für die Wurfweite was bringen, bezweifle ich stark ( das hat bei Spinnruten diesbezüglich nichts gebracht) 
 Ob Dir eine ausbalancierte aber schwerere Rute besser in der Hand liegt auf Dauer, kannst Du nur selbst herausfinden
 Deshalb nicht endfest montieren und testen.
 Erfahrungen werden gern genommen


----------



## Meefo 46 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Moin .

Ich habe immer noch das Katapult vor Augen und da bringt mehr 

gewicht am kurzen ende ja mehr weite bzw beschleunigung ,

ob man das aber auf die beidhändig betätigte Brandungsrute

übertragen kann.;+

Ich zweifle ,lasse mich aber gerne von erfahrung überzeugen.


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (21. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin .
> 
> Ich habe immer noch das Katapult vor Augen und da bringt mehr
> 
> ...



Damit dies klappt, müsste das Blei an der Schnur am Boden fixiert werden, dann die rechte Hand die Rute hochhalten und an der linken Hand, wo diese die Rute fast, gaaanz viel Gewicht angebracht werden, dann muss sich auf schlag das fixierte Blei lösen am Boden, die Rute sich so gut wie ohne Reibung um die Rechte Hand drehen und die Linke Hand das schwere Gewicht was die Rute "rumreißt" am besten noch beschleunigen.

 GAAAANNNZZZZ einfach und logisch....
 Ich werde mal in Keller und mir Gewichte gießen, wenn es nicht funktioniert lege ich sie in einen Stoffbeutel und sichere damit mein Brandungsdreibein gegen Umfallen.


----------



## Ra.T (23. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Hallo zusammen,

solche Überlegungen werden natürlich auch erst einmal nach dem Gedankenspiel zu Papier gebracht und visuell begutachtet.

Nehmen wir einmal als Beispiel eine Brandungsrute mit den Werten:
Rute = 460gr, 4,10 Meter lang
Rolle + Schnur = 700gr

Die Rute hat eine Kopflastigkeit von ca. 50gr. Dies muss ich mit der Muskelkraft von ca. 30 Newton (ca. 3 Kg) ausgleichen, damit diese waagerecht gehalten wird.

Die Gesamtkraft die ich also aufbringen muß ist:
Rute + Rolle + Hebelkraft zum Ausbalancieren = ca. 41 Newton im Arm (entspricht ca. 4,1 Kg).

Nun mal mit Kontergewicht:
Rute = 460gr, 4,10 Meter lang
Rolle + Schnur = 700gr
Kontergewicht = ca. 200gr

Die Rute hat eine Kopflastigkeit von ca. 50gr. Dies gleiche ich mit dem Kontergewicht von 200gr am Griffende aus und die Rute ist nun ausbalanciert. Nun greift als Lastkraft nur noch die Masse der Körper plus Erdanziehung (9,81g). 

Die Gesamtkraft die ich nun aufbringen muß ist:
Rute + Rolle + Ausgleichsblei = ca. 14 Newton im Arm ( entspricht ca 1,4 Kg).

Laut Taschenrechner verwende ich also nur noch 1/3 an Energie, obwohl die Rute im Ganzen schwerer geworden ist.
Das ist die Theorie.|bigeyes

PS.: Die Werte wurden zum Rechnen immer gerundet.


mfg
Ralf


----------



## Meefo 46 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Moin 

Gut das du schriebst Theorie.was mir bei der ganzen 

Berechnung fehlt ist zumindest ein  festpunkt ,alles was da ist ist 

beweglich .Es geht hier nicht um die Gewichte .Der Hebel braucht 

eine feste Achse,um die Hebelwirkung richtig berechnen zu 

können brauchst du diesen Festpunkt  oder.|kopfkrat


----------



## Tino (23. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Ganz ehrlich???

Alles völliger Mumpitz

Trainiere deine Arme ein wenig ,damit du mehr Dampf für mehr Beschleunigung bekommst, vernünftige Wurftechnik vorausgesetzt.

Der Vergleich mit dem Katapult ist nun völliger Schwachsinn,da beide Dinge in keinster Weise vergleichbar sind.

Beim Katapult dient  das unten anhängende Gewicht zur Beschleunigung der Wurfarme UNTER DEM DREHPUNKT.

Beim werfen ,wird die gesamte Rute nach vorne gezogen und der Drehpunkt ist Teil des Wurfes ,wird mit nach vorne beschleunigt.

Da schmeißt du nur mit 200 gr. mehr,dass ist alles.

Da wirkt ein Gegengewicht nur insofern, dass es GARNICHTS bewirkt.


----------



## Ra.T (23. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Hallo Meefo 46,

 die Achse ist doch der Rollenhalter und zwar genau dort, wo du die Rute am Rollenhalter festhälst. Dann ist doch die Rute in der Waage.

 Oder verstehe ich dich nicht richtig ?
 Die Vorwärtsbewegung beim Einwerfen ändert nicht die Achse, sondern nur die Position der gesamten Ruten.
 mfg
 Rute


----------



## Tino (23. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Vorwärtskräfte wirken gegen die Drehkräfte am Drehpunkt.

Wenn es so explizit die Wurfweite positiv beeinflussen würde, hätten es die Hersteller für gutes Geld schon längst verbaut.


----------



## Meefo 46 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Moin 

Ja aber die Achse bist im endefekt du also beweglich.

Und beim Wurf bewegst du dich .


----------



## Ra.T (23. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Hallo Meefo,
vielleicht magst du bei deiner Wurftechnik Recht haben.
Wer weiß ?

Bis zum nächsten Angeltripp ist es ja nicht mehr lang,
dann werd ich entweder König oder Kasper sein.

PS: Die Gewichte kann ich wieder entfernen, wenn meine Spielerei nicht so gut war. 

mfg
Ralf


----------



## Ra.T (23. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ja aber die Achse bist im endefekt du also beweglich.
> 
> Und beim Wurf bewegst du dich .



Es gibt 2 Achsen.
Der Werfer und die Angel.


----------



## Tino (23. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Das sind nicht 2 Achsen,dass sind die beiden Komponenten die den Wurf ausmachen.

Ein nicht feststehender Drehpunkt ,kann ja keine Achse sein.





Die relevanten Punkte sind beim Wurf freibeweglich


----------



## buttweisser (23. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Hallo Meefo,
> 
> Bis zum nächsten Angeltripp ist es ja nicht mehr lang,
> dann werd ich entweder König oder Kasper sein.



Ist egal, ob du König oder Kasper bist. Du hattest ne Idee und versuchst die umzusetzen und das ist schon mal gut. Versuch macht klug, basta. Es ist schon lange bekannt, daß es von der Spinnrute bis zur Brandungsrute Ruten mit Kontergewichten gibt. Ich hab eine Spinnrute bis 75 g Wurfgewicht, die ich nur zum Pilken nehme. Ob mit oder ohne die Gewichte, das bringt keine  Unterschiede in der Wurfweite, nur in der Hand liegt sie mit Gewichten etwas besser.

Um auf Wurfweite zu kommen benötigt es vor allem diese 4 Dinge:
1. Das richtige Material und das kostet nun mal mehr Geld.
2. Die richtige Technik
3. Die richtige Technik
4. Und zuletzt kommt die Kraft

Kraft ist also auch entscheidend, nicht umsonst werfen Männer weiter wie Frauen. Aber die Grundlage und das A u. O sind Material und Technik.


----------



## Tino (23. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Auf den Punkt , Buttweisser


----------



## Ra.T (23. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Hallo Buttweiser,
eine Shimano Brandungsrute mit (glaube) 70 gr Ausgleichsgewicht hatte ich auch mal vor einigen Jahren. Das Gewicht war für eine Veränderung des Wurfverhaltens aber zu leicht und zu dieser Zeit hatte ich auch noch andere Ideen.  

Bei Spinnruten ist meist der Abstand von Griffende zur Rolle sehr kurz, deshalb wird das Kontergewicht wenig Einfluss auf den Wurfablauf haben. (Ist meine Meinung).

Meine Überlegung ist auch dahingehend, das wenn ich die Rute einwerfe, bilde ich die erste Drehachse (oder Drehpunkt).
Während des Einwurfs ( oder Drehbewegung) ziehe ich den Rutengriff nach hinten zu mir und die rechte Hand (am Rollengriff) drücke ich mehr nach vorne und so entsteht innerhalb dieser Drehbewegung ein zweiter Drehpunkt (die Rute selbst). Dieser zweite Drehpunkt lädt bei mir die Rute erst richtig auf und diesen möchte ich mit dem Kontergewicht verbessern (Kopflast der Rute ist ja aufgehoben und Griff hat mehr Gewicht). 

Theoretisch....
mfg
Ralf


----------



## degl (23. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

@all,

Brandungsruten sin i.d.R. fast doppelt so lang wie Spinnruten...............dort werden Kontergewichte verbaut um über einem längeren Zeitraum ermüdungsfreier zu fischen.
Bei Brandungsruten zählt halt für viele die Wurfweite und die ist bei so langen Stöckern nicht mit Kontergewichten zu beeinflussen..........

Aber einige Hersteller bieten das so an..........also gibts auch Brandler die das Nutzen.........

Ausprobiert habe ich das mit den beiden aktuellen Surfruten der Fa. Sportex und konnte keine Wurfweitenunterschiede feststellen..............allerdings habe ich vor einiger Zeit am NOK mit einer perfekt ausbalancierten Spinnrute fischen dürfen und da machten sich die Kontergewichte bemerkbar.....nicht in der Wurfweite aber beim Handling#6

gruß degl


----------



## 50er-Jäger (24. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*



degl schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> Brandungsruten sin i.d.R. fast doppelt so lang wie Spinnruten...............dort werden Kontergewichte verbaut um über einem längeren Zeitraum ermüdungsfreier zu fischen.
> Bei Brandungsruten zählt halt für viele die Wurfweite und die ist bei so langen Stöckern nicht mit Kontergewichten zu beeinflussen..........
> ...



So sieht es aus, anscheinend gehen hier immer noch welche davon aus, dass es bei Spinnruten gemacht wird um weiter zu werfen-Falsch! Angenehmeres fischen mehr nicht ist der Effekt.

 Und ganz ehrlich, klar hatte er ne Idee, aber nach so viel Erklärungen das es Blödsinn ist und nix bringt, trotzdem noch daran fest zu halten ist für mich eher verschenkte Angelzeit und nicht als klug oder schlau zu bezeichnen! Schlau ist nur etwas zu probieren, wenn eine theoretische Möglichkeit besteht das sich was verbessert, in diesem Fall schon längst widerlegt!


----------



## Mefospezialist (24. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Das wichtigste ist, Ruten zu finden, welche zum eigenen Wurfstil passen. Die teuerste Rute bringt nichts, wenn sie nicht zum eigenen Wurfstil passt.
Ich hatte schon die teuerste Shimano´s, Quantum, Dega und viele andere und bin jetzt bei einer Rute hängengeblieben, welche zu meinem Wurfstil passt und mit der ich bis jetzt die weitesten Würfe hinbekomme.
Die haben 150,- Tacken das Stück gekostet und sind für mich persönlich das beste was ich bis jetzt in der Brandung gefischt habe.
Und zwar die Cormoran Seacor Competition-X.
Ich will die Ruten jetzt nicht anpreisen als, die musst Du haben, was ich lediglich damit sagen will ist, dass bestes und teuerstes High-End Gerät nichts nützt, wenn zu einem und seinem Wurfstil nicht passt.
Kontergewichte sind Schwachsinn und dienen nur zum ausbalancieren der Rute, damit man die Balance der Rute an verschiedene Rollengewichte anpassen kann. So bekommt man eine perfekt ausbalancierte Rute, welche nicht Kopflastig oder Hecklastig wird vom Rollengewicht her und auch über Stunden ohne Muskelkater gefischt werden kann, sprich Spinnruten. 
Die optimale Aufladung der Rute wird über den Blank, die Wurftechnik und das optimale Wurfgewicht gesteuert und nicht über irgendwelche Gewichte am Rutenende. Der Blank und das optimale Wurfgewicht verändern sich ja nicht durch irgendwelche Gewichte am Ende, der Blank ist und bleibt der selbe, genau wie die Positionen an der die Hände beim Wurf angelegt sind.
Bei einer Brandungsrute die im Prinzip nur steht nach dem Wurf und nicht in der Hand gehalten wird, ist das Schwachsinn.


----------



## Andal (24. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*



Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Kontergewichte sind Schwachsinn



Selbst wenn sie *nur* den *Basteltrieb* befriedigen und das ganz persönlich empfundene *Inderhandhaltgefühl* verbessern, können sie schon mal kein Schwachsinn sein. Warum denn immer alles so verbissen aburteilen!? #h


----------



## Ra.T (24. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Hallo miteinander,

ich schrieb schon:
" Viele Spinnangler schreiben öffentlich, das sie in z.B. Shimano oder andere ab 3,30m lange Spinnruten Kontergewichte bis 230gr einbringen, nur um die Kopflastigkeit in den Griff zu bekommen. Sie haben lieber eine etwas schwerere Rute, als sich den ganzen Tag mit Unterarm und Körper gegen den Vortrieb der Kopflast zu stemmen. "

"Und bitte vergesst nicht in der Diskussion:
Das ist erst einmal nur so ein Gedankenspiel. Der Erfolg ist auch eher fraglich, dem bin ich mir auch wohl bewußt."


mfg
Ralf


----------



## Mefospezialist (24. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*



Andal schrieb:


> Selbst wenn sie *nur* den *Basteltrieb* befriedigen und das ganz persönlich empfundene *Inderhandhaltgefühl* verbessern, können sie schon mal kein Schwachsinn sein. Warum denn immer alles so verbissen aburteilen!? #h



Jo, wenn jemand basteln möchte kann er das ja tun. Ich sprach ja nur davon, das sie bei Brandunsgruten keinen Sinn machen. Weiter werfen wird man mit keiner Brandungsrute, nur weil man Gewichte hinten anbringt.
Ausbalancieren, wenn man sich dann besser fühlt in den paar Sekunden bis die Rute wieder im Dreibein steht, kann man machen, Wurfweite wird es nicht bringen. #6


----------



## Roter Piranha (24. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Wenn du weiter raus willst, würde ich mal ganz von vorne gucken wo der Fehler ist. Ich weiß ja nicht wie gross du bist,aber bei uns im brandungsangeln Freundeskreis ist einer der "nur" 170 ca ist. Und der schmeißt eine kürzere Rute weiter ,wie eine längere. Er kann eine zb . 3,90 m Rute besser aufladen von der Körpergröße her wie eine 4,2 Rute. Also es spielen mehrere Faktoren eine Rolle um paar meter weiter raus zu kommen.   Ich bin auch nicht der beste Werfer, aber 90-110 m schaffe ich ,  dies kann ich ganz einfach belegen,da meine Rollen exakt 1,01 m pro Umdrehung einholt. Das spart ne weide wo sich die bleie 50 cm in die Erde bohren. #6


----------



## angler1996 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

sorry, aber diese Art der Messung belegt nur dass Du 100 m Schnur von der Rolle geworfen hast, ob Du damit auch 100 m Entfernung/Weite geschafft hast belegt das nicht (immer)
 Gruß A.


----------



## Klaus S. (24. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Komme auch mit ner kürzeren Rute besser klar.
Auf der Wiese waren es immerhin 15m Unterschied.
Mit ner 4,25 Shimano 170m und mit ner Daiwa 4,05 185m.

Kann also ruhig kurz sein aber die Technik muss stimmen.


----------



## Roter Piranha (25. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*



angler1996 schrieb:


> sorry, aber diese Art der Messung belegt nur dass Du 100 m Schnur von der Rolle geworfen hast, ob Du damit auch 100 m Entfernung/Weite geschafft hast belegt das nicht (immer)
> Gruß A.



Das kann man zu 100% sagen. Da ich wenn ich zum gucken hoch hole,um zu sehen wie weit der Wurf war.  Senke ich die Rute und zieh auf Spannung,und dann zähle ich die Umdrehung. Geht natürlich nicht bei ordentlich Wind wenn der schnurbogen vorhanden ist. Aber sonst Haut es hin.


----------



## Ra.T (26. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Hallo zusammen,
eigentlich werfe ich weit genug aus.

Mich wundert ein wenig das niemand schrieb:
Um einen guten Hebel zu erzielen, bei einem Vorfach mit Blei (z.B. 150gr),
muß ich um Faktor 4 am Griff weitere Gewichte dranhängen.
In dem Beispiel also nochmals zusätzlich 600gr.
Das wäre dann am Griff ein Mehrgewcht von 800gr.

Nur ein Balancegewicht von 100gr ist viel zu wenig.

mfg
Ralf


----------



## Tino (26. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Warum wunderst du dich , dass niemand diesen Unsinn rechnerisch weiterführt?

Häng dir nen Ziegelstein ans Griffende und berichte einfach. 

Ist was für die Witzecke


----------



## Ra.T (27. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Hallo zusammen,

- der Unsinn mit dem Hebel stammt nicht von mir, sondern von Archimedes.

- Tino, ein Ziegelstein ist leider zu schwer (ab ca. 2 KG), den müsste ich zerteilen und könnte diesen dann nicht weiter verwenden (der ist ja dann kaputt).
Ich hatte auch schon über eine Flasche Bier nachgedacht, die wiegt ca. 850g (Bier:500ml = ca. 500g + Flasche = ca. 350g), dann wäre die Rute auch wieder ausbalanciert.
Und falls nichts beißt, könnte ich die Flasche anschließend austrinken.

Aber um mal wieder auf meine Anfangsfrage zurück zu kommen: Also, richtig ausprobiert hat es von euch wohl noch keiner.

mfg
Ralf


----------



## 50er-Jäger (27. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*



Roter Piranha schrieb:


> Das kann man zu 100% sagen. Da ich wenn ich zum gucken hoch hole,um zu sehen wie weit der Wurf war. Senke ich die Rute und zieh auf Spannung,und dann zähle ich die Umdrehung. Geht natürlich nicht bei ordentlich Wind wenn der schnurbogen vorhanden ist. Aber sonst Haut es hin.



Und selbst dann funktionier die "Theorierechnung" nicht. Leute Leute...
 Wenn deine Rolle 1,01m Schnur auf nimmt, dann in einer bestimmten Situation wo die Spule eine bestimmte Füllung hat. Da du aber zwischen Anfang des Einkurbelns und Ende des Kurbelns, sprich gesamte Schnur wieder aufgenommen, auch einen variablen Spulendurchmesser durch die aufgenommene Schnur hast ist diese Rechnung genauso hinfällig, wie die hier angestellte, für Gewichte im Griff einer Brandungsrute für weitere Würfe.


----------



## basslawine (27. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Hallo,
brauch man meiner Meinung nach auch nicht ausprobieren!
Zusätzliche Masse im Gesamtsystem erhöht die Trägheit, Ziel ist aber größtmögliche Beschleunigung (im Endeffekt Geschwindigkeit am Abwurfpunkt)des Bleis.
Bei gleichbleibender ausgeübter Kraft (Werfer) und möglicher Beschleunigungsstrecke (Ruten- und Vorfachlänge) ist Trägheit der Beschleunigung abträglich.
Kann nicht funktionieren, aber probiers ruhig aus.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Norbi (27. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Ich würde Diesen Tread bis 2 April 2017 weiter füllen,dann muß aber Schluß sein.#q


----------



## basslawine (27. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

2. Oktober muss reichen!


----------



## Andal (27. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Aber um mal wieder auf meine Anfangsfrage zurück zu kommen: Also, richtig ausprobiert hat es von euch wohl noch keiner.



Davon ist fast zwingend auszugehen. Trotzdem sind alle schlauer als du. An deiner Stelle würde ich mich trotzdem nicht irre machen lassen! #6


----------



## Tino (27. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> - der Unsinn mit dem Hebel stammt nicht von mir, sondern von Archimedes.
> 
> ...




Dein Hebel hat nen physikalischen Haken.

Du hast keinen FESTSTEHENDEN DREHPUNKT, deswegen Nonsens. 

Würde dir der gute Archi auch sagen.

Mit dem Bier hast du Recht,dass kannste trinken. 

Ich hab's auch nicht ausprobiert, da mein Wurf vom Material des Blanks, meiner Schnellkraft und der Wurftechnik abhängt.

Von nichts anderem.


----------



## Tino (27. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Basslawine hat's sehr eindeutig und richtig beschrieben.

Mehr Gewicht geht nun mal zu Lasten der Beschleunigung.

Man muss sich nicht mit dem Hammer auf den Daumen hauen ,um zu erfahren ob die anderen Recht hatten,die einen warnten.

Wenn es darum geht,Zeit totzuschlagen, ist das natürlich in Ordnung.

Trotzdem schöner Sabbelteööt


----------



## angler1996 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

na dann könnte man ja das Bier als Gegengewicht in den Blank schütten und nen Schnuller ans Ende stecken:q


----------



## Ra.T (27. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*



angler1996 schrieb:


> na dann könnte man ja das Bier als Gegengewicht in den Blank schütten und nen Schnuller ans Ende stecken:q



Hallo...,
die Antwort fand ich sehr amüsant.

Aber es ist ein Sauger, beim Schnuller kommt nichts raus.
Mfg
Ralf


----------



## Ra.T (27. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Hallo Tino,

deine Einwände sind berechtigt.
Ich führe den Kraftarm (dort ist auch das Mehrgewicht) aber nur von oben nach unten und der Lastarm erzeugt weniger Gegenkraft.
Deshalb denke ich, das man nicht mit mehr Masseträgheit rechnen muß.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## angler1996 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

#h
 um was konstruktives zu schreiben.
 Ich habe mit Kontergewichte an Ruten bis 3,60 m rumexperimentiert.
 Wurfweite hat das nirgendwo gebracht (das war auch nicht das Ziel).
 Das Problem was dabei auftritt- je länger die Ruten, umso mehr Gegengewicht ist erforderlich, um die Dinger auszubalancieren. Das wird so viel, dass das Gesamtgewicht einfach zu hoch wird.
 Für das eigene Empfinden beim Handling kann man mit Ruten länger 2,7o rumexperimentieren, was man da an Zusatzgewicht verträgt ohne, dass es einen zu viel wird .
 Bei Brandungsruten mit 4 m und plus bringt das nüscht.


----------



## Tino (28. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Hallo Tino,
> 
> deine Einwände sind berechtigt.
> Ich führe den Kraftarm (dort ist auch das Mehrgewicht) aber nur von oben nach unten und der Lastarm erzeugt weniger Gegenkraft.
> ...



Natürlich musst du mit mehr Masseträgheit rechnen, da die Rute in deinem Arm liegt den DU beschleunigen musst.


----------



## Ra.T (28. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Hallo Tino.

 bitte mach mal einen Versuch zu Hause:

 Halte in der rechten Hand einen Stein (egal wie groß) und in der linken Hand ein Reiskorn. 

 Dann läßt du beides gleichzeitig los.

 Welcher Gegenstand liegt zuerst auf dem Boden ?

 mfg
 Ralf

 PS.: Der Griff oder Kraftarm wird nur nach unten bewegt, nicht nach vorne.


----------



## Tino (28. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Solch ein Unsinn.

Du brauchst Beschleunigung, keine Erdanziehung. 

Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen.


Dann hänge hinten soviel ran, dass du es grad so heben kannst und wirf.

Warne aber Grönland, dass da was kommen kann, wenn du es triffst.


----------



## Norbi (28. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Man man man,allmälich nervt dat!!!!
Als Brandungsangler stellen sich bei mir schon die Nackenhaare auf.


----------



## basslawine (28. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Hallo Tino.
> 
> bitte mach mal einen Versuch zu Hause:
> 
> ...



Sorry Ralf,
das einzige was du damit beweist ist, dass deine Rute schneller auf den Boden aufschlägt, wenn du sie fallen lässt.
Zur Ausnützung der Schwerkraft zum Werfen könntest du dich auch am Strand auf eine Trittleiter stellen und runterhüpfen, bitte aber erst den Wurf durchziehen, wenn deine Füße den Boden berühren, ansonsten wirds ne einbeinige Riesenfelge.

Ich glaube es wurde hier schon mehrfach erwähnt, wenn überhaupt, verbessert dein Gewicht im Griff die Balance (allerdings nur marginal, da zu wenig).
Verbesserte Balance macht Sinn, wenn man die Rute den ganzen Tag in der Hand hält und beugt somit einer Sehnenscheidenentzündung vor.
Nur mal angenommen, dass im Selbstversuch dein Kontergewicht die Wurfweite erhöht, würde das eher darauf hindeuten, dass du einen unmöglichen und labilen Wurfstil hast, den die zusätzliche Masse ein wenig die Kanten rausbügelt.
Wenn du hingegen die Masse nicht erhöhst, sondern die vorhandene nach unten verlagerst (Rolle unten), dann wird ein Schuh draus.

Ich verfolge seit Jahren Landein/Landaus alle möglichen Publikationen/Forendiskussionen bzgl. Distance Casting. 
Einer der informativsten Blogs hierzu kam von Peter Thain (auch mal Weltmeister), der die physikalischen Grundelemente der unterschiedlichen Wurftechniken nahezu seziert hat und seitenlange Berichte über Rollenpositionierung, länge des Vorfachs, wie die Rute Aufladen usw. usf, verfasst hat (leider ist der Blog nicht mehr online).
Im englischen WSF gibts einen eigenen Castingbereich, wo letztes Jahr ein Thread mit über 300 Beiträgen über die korrekte (Nicht-)Beugung des rechten Arms beim Abwurf diskutiert wurde.
ich habe mir diesen ganzen Kram inkl. der Bücher von John Holden und Paul Kerry durchgelesen  und versucht zu verstehen, aber keiner, wirklich keiner kam mit der Idee durch zusätzliche Kontergewichte die Wurfweite zu verbessern.

Was natürlich nichts beweist, ausser mglw. dass du die castingszene revolutionieren könntest, weil da noch keiner drauf gekommen ist.

Also probiers, einen Beweis müsste aber im Bereich der Metaphysik zu suchen sein, im Diesseits fällt mir beim besten Willen keiner ein.

Liebe Grüße
Marco


----------



## Krallblei (28. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Sehe das so. Wurfweite bringen bei mir nur 2 Sachen!!!

1. Noch mehr Vertrauen in Rute, Rolle und Schnur!
2. Und das ist das Wichtigste!!! Noch mehr durchziehen#6


----------



## Meefo 46 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Moin ..

Ralf ich bin dann mal gespannt auf deinen Erfahrungsbericht.




Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Ra.T (30. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Hallo zusammen,
Basslawine: Wenn ich meine Rute und ein Reiskorn gleichzeitig fallen lasse,
werden sie auch gleichzeitig am Boden aufschlagen.
Deshalb werde ich durch zusätzliche Kontergewichte auch nicht mehr Masseträgheit in der Abwärtsbewegung haben.

Aber egal, Versuch macht klug.
Mfg
Ralf


----------



## basslawine (30. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Im Vakuum stimmt das!
Aber jetzt klink ich mich hier auch mal aus!


----------



## Norbi (30. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Da hat aber Jemand ein ganz schönes Vakuum|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Mach dat bloss dicht hier bevor es zum Schwarzenloch wird.


----------



## Revilo62 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Ist schon sensationell, was manche Zeitgenossen unternehmen, eine schlechte Wurftechnik in Kombination mit möglicherweise unterirdischen Material zu kompensieren.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## buttweisser (30. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Lieber Ralf,

bitte tu uns einen Gefallen. Geh einfach auf die Wiese und werfe 50 mal mit und 50 mal ohne die Gewichte. Aber immer schön im Wechsel, damit das Ergebnis nicht verzerrt wird. Dann schreibst Du einfach wie es war und die liebe Seele hat Ruhe.

Bitte verschone uns aber mit den ständigen grauen Theorien, das nervt langsam gewaltig.


----------



## exil-dithschi (30. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Bitte verschone uns aber mit den ständigen grauen Theorien, das nervt langsam gewaltig.


angebot und nachfrage, oder - muß man immer über jedes stöckchen springen was einem hingehalten wird? :m


----------



## Tino (30. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Basslawine: Wenn ich meine Rute und ein Reiskorn gleichzeitig fallen lasse,
> werden sie auch gleichzeitig am Boden aufschlagen.
> Deshalb werde ich durch zusätzliche Kontergewichte auch nicht mehr Masseträgheit in der Abwärtsbewegung haben.
> ...




Unterschiedliche Materialiendichte ergibt unterschiedliche Erdanziehung 
Ansonsten müsste dein Reiskorn gleichschwer , gegenüber der Rute sein, um die gleiche Erdanziehung zu haben. 

Ist es aber nicht, ergo ist dein Vergleich einfach Unsinn.


----------



## Hannes.N (30. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Beides falsch! Die Erdanziehung ist eine Ortsabhängige Konstante! 9,8... ms(hoch -2)

Bei gleicher Masse fallen Körper dennoch unterschiedlich schnell, da auf der Erde noch der Luftwiderstand dazu kommt.

*klug********rmodusaus*


----------



## Tino (30. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

So gesehen richtig, bezog mich auf die doch sehr unterschiedlichen Komponenten, Reiskorn gegen Brandungsrute


----------



## buttweisser (30. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> angebot und nachfrage, oder - muß man immer über jedes stöckchen springen was einem hingehalten wird? :m



Nee - dass muss man nicht.#6


----------



## Ra.T (30. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Hallo zusammen,
mal so gesehen. 
Viele schreiben hier etwas rein, was weder Hand noch Fuß hat.
Von der einfachen Physik verstehen auch die wenigsten etwas.
Ich antworte doch nur auf eure meist falschen Kommentare.
Also antwortet doch einfach nicht mehr, dann ist hier auch ruh.
Mfg
Ralf


----------



## Mefospezialist (30. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Ihr seid ja immer noch dabei 

Die Kombination macht die Weite und sonst nichts.
Die Kombination aus Blank, Rolle, Schnur und Technik macht die Weite. 
Dann kommen noch die Parameter Schnur, Wurfgewicht und Kraft dazu. 

Mal eine Frage an die neunmalklugen hier:
Was bitte verändert sich bitte am Blank und dessen optimaler Aufladung, wenn ich Gewichte am Ende anbringe?

Das einzige was den Blank an sich verändern kann, ist eine Änderung der Länge selbst, eine neue Beringung mit anderer Anordnung oder Anzahl und die Veränderung der Position des Rollenhalters. 
Ich kann diese Endlos lange Diskussion wirklich nicht verstehen.

Wie ein User im Thread schon schrieb ist es ok, wenn man dem eigenen Basteltrieb nachgehen möchte oder die Rute in Kombi mit der Rolle ausbalancieren möchte, nur frage ich mich da wer braucht beim Brandungsangeln so was?

Wir nehmen die Rute auf, drehen sie raus, wechseln Würmer oder Vorfach, werfen das ganze wieder aus und stellen den Stock wieder ins Dreibein. Da juckt mich die Balance wenig.
Was mir wichtig ist, ist ein Möglichst niedriges Gewicht der ganzen Kombi, damit ich beim 100fachen einleiern keinen Muskelkater bekomme.
Und genau das mache ich mir doch nicht noch mit 1KG mehr am Ende des Stockes kaputt.

Was für eine Diskussion |kopfkrat


----------



## Tino (30. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> mal so gesehen.
> Viele schreiben hier etwas rein, was weder Hand noch Fuß hat.
> Von der einfachen Physik verstehen auch die wenigsten etwas.
> ...



Wenn du das ernst meinst, schreib dir selbst nicht. 

Physik solltest DU dir nochmal genauer angucken, denn genau du ignorierst hier ALLES. 

Frage mich jetzt ernsthaft, was das soll ,wenn du angeblich Ahnung von Physik haben willst, warum dein diskutieren?

Du wirkst immer lächerlicher , dass du diesen Unsinn mit allen Mitteln verteidigen willst 

Ich schrieb dir schon mal. 
Hänge dir hinten was ran, wirf und mach nen dussliges Gesicht über deinen Unsinn. 

Berichte dann das es Quatsch war und gut ist


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. September 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> mal so gesehen.
> Viele schreiben hier etwas rein, was weder Hand noch Fuß hat.
> Von der einfachen Physik verstehen auch die wenigsten etwas.



War bereits mit # 1 klar..￼ 



Ra.T schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon seit längerer Zeit darüber nach und habe nun in 4 Ruten  ca. 200 gr Gewichte pro Rute eingesetzt.
> Durch das Mehrgewicht am Griffende sollte sich die Rute ja nun besser aufladen lassen und demzufolge auch weitere Würfe erzielen.
> Theoretisch.... .



Weder theoretisch noch praktisch..

Wir lernen aber gerne dazu,warum das so sein sollte


----------



## Ra.T (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe nun meinen 2 wöchigen Test beendet.
Ausgehend war ja meine Überlegung, ob man mit zusätzlichem Gewicht am Griffende, den Wurfablauf
verändern kann.

- Testrute: Cormoran Competition Pro (da Wurfgewicht bis 350 gr, sollte also etwas aushalten können).
- Die Rute wurde mit einem Gewicht von ca. 150 gr ausbalanciert.
- Es wurden Kontergewichte von 930 gr und 500 gr verwendet.
- Vorfächer: Schnur Climax Haruna Seamaster 0,6 und 0,7 mm, Tragkraft 17 – 20 Kg
- Testgelände: Strand Westkapelle, dort ist fast jeder Strandabschnitt ca. 100 Meter breit.

Angefangen hatte ich in den ersten 3 Tagen mit einer unveränderten Rute und der umgebauten mit dem 930 gr Kontergewicht (die Rute war dann am Rollenfuß und einem Vorfach mit 170 gr Blei in der Waage). 

Danach wechselte ich auf das kleinere Kontergewicht, weil das große Gewicht die Handhabung der Rute doch sehr erschwerte (Startposition vor und ständiges herausnehmen nach dem Einwurf). 

Es wurde immer im Abstand von ca. 15 Minuten gleichzeitig abwechselnd mit den Ruten geworfen. Also mit der normalen und dann der umgebauten Rute. Obwohl die umgebaute Angel zu Beginn ca. 1 Kg schwerer war, konnte ich mit dieser sehr viel angenehmer einwerfen, da sie ja keine Kopflast mehr hatte. Ich bemerkte gar nicht mehr, dass am anderen Ende ein 170 gr Blei hängt geschweige ein Aufladen der Rute. Die anfängliche Masseträgheit des neuen Gesamtgewichts wurde beim Einwurf in der Abwärtsbewegung der Griffseite durch zusätzliche Beschleunigung ausgeglichen, so dass sich diese Rute auch mehr auflud als die andere. Bei beiden Ruten versuchte ich immer die gleiche Armkraft einzusetzen.

Das 500 gr Blei passte dann schon besser und es wurde dann auch nicht mehr nach dem Einwurf aus der Halterung genommen (ich warf und holte also damit ein).
Wer kennt das nicht, dieses ständige „gegen den Vortrieb und Kopflast der Rute“ beim Einkurbeln zu kämpfen. Besonders, wenn das Blei incl. Fisch über 100 Meter entfernt im Wasser liegt. 
- Alles weg, kein Gefühl mehr nach „heute hab ich was getan und mich angestrengt“.
- Eine vorzeitige Ermüdung stellte sich durch die umgebaute Rute bei mir nicht ein.
Das Gegenteil war eher der Fall, da das Einholen in der Regel sehr viel länger dauert und mehr an den Kräften zehrt, als das Einwerfen (meiner Meinung nach).

Meine Vorfächer (das Übel schlechthin):
Ich ging ja schon mit einer gewissen Vorahnung an den Start und leider stimmt die Redewendung:
„Hab’s dir doch gleich gesagt, das geht nicht gut“
In der letzten Woche habe ich nun wieder so viele Vorfächer beim Einwurf zerschreddert, dass ich mir doch einige Gedanken über mein weiteres Vorgehen machen musste.

Die Wurfweite:
Wurde schon mit der normalen Rute ein Strandabschnitt komplett überworfen, so legte die umgebaute Rute, bei richtig eingesetzter Technik, nochmals im Durchschnitt ca. 20 Meter drauf (mal mehr mal weniger).

Wie schon erwähnt, dachte ich dann auch schon mal ernsthaft über mein weiteres Vorgehen nach. In den letzten Jahren hatte ich leider auch schon verschiedene Ruten beim Einwurf zerteilt (z.B. Grauvell, Spro, Shimano) und es würden zukünftig wohl noch mehr Ruten in dieser Preisklasse brechen und Vorfächer davonfliegen, wenn ich diesen Weg weiter verfolgen würde. 

Natürlich gibt´s auch härtere und stabilere Ruten wie Century Compressor und Co und Vorfächer mit über 1 mm Schnurdicke oder Stahldraht. Aber am Ende wäre es wohl günstiger, wenn ich mir auch eine Drohne kaufe und die Köder ins Meer bringen lasse. Dann würde ich auch evtl. Island erreichen.

Aber so weit will ich auch gar nicht mehr einwerfen. Das Einkurbeln von über 140 Meter Schnur macht mir einfach keine Freude mehr.

Für mich war es eine gute Erfahrung, dies einmal richtig auszutesten. Und nun könnt ihr wieder zuschlagen.

Anbei 2 Bilder:
-Kontergewicht
- eingesetztes Vorfach

mfg
Ralf


----------



## Meefo 46 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Moin .

Ist doch alles gut man hat diskutiert und du hast bewiesen das es funktioniert.

Gratulation zum bestandenen Testen.

Danke für den Bericht mit Bildern.


----------



## degl (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Kommt immer wieder vor:

Grau ist alle Theorie...............

Aber 500-900 gr. ist schon ne Ansage|bigeyes

Meine Rute wiegen gerade mal eben über 500gr.

Danke für den Test#6

gruß degl


----------



## Ra.T (28. März 2017)

*AW: Ausbalancierte Brandungsruten*

Hallo zusammen,
Es ist ja nun einige Zeit ins Land gegangen und es hat sich doch noch einiges bei meinem Projekt getan. 
Nach dem Test mit den Cormoran Ruten, verwendete ich erst mal meine unverbauten Spro High Tide 450 Ruten zum Angeln und bei jedem Tripp dachte ich immer nur „ die Cormoran lagen aber viel besser in der Hand und luden sich auch besser auf“. …..ich mach es nun mal kurz.
Meinen Spro High Tide 450 implantierte ich jetzt auch je ein neues „Bleiorgan“ mit 500 gr Eigengewicht, so sind sie nun auch (ohne Montage) ausbalanciert.
Wenn ich sie incl. Vorfach ausbalancieren würde, dann würden sie wohl beim Einwurf brechen.
Für die Vorfächer verwende ich nun die Climax Haruna Seamaster Fluorocarbon in 0,8 mm (soll 24 Kg aushalten).
Weiter geht´s bald in einem neuem Trööt.
Mfg
Ralf


----------

